# 5C Tooling



## ironman (Mar 30, 2010)

I have an ENCO (Import) 5C Spin Indexer and would like to know the best route to go with either a 4 inch 3 jaw 5C Chuck or buy a 17 piect collet set. Individual collets verses Chuck. Opinions and recommendations appreciated. Thanks. ironman


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ironman, the most obvious plus feature of the chuck vs. collets that I can think of is the ability to grip sizes over 1-1/16" (the largest size in the 5c range). Can you use 5C in any of your other machines? Collets are great for TIR accuracy but if that is not a real big factor to you than I would go for the chuck. I own both a 3 and a 4 jaw chuck with the 5C backplate and I use them quite a bit, a lot more frequently than the collets. That is just my $.02 on the subject. :-\

BC1
Jim


----------



## ironman (Mar 30, 2010)

Appreciate your quick reply bearcar1. I have nothing else that uses 5C. I figured the chuck would suit me better. Thanks, ironman


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 30, 2010)

You're welcome Ironman, another thing that just occurred to me is that you can grip hex stock without having to have that particular hex collet on hand in order to do so. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## kvom (Mar 30, 2010)

Collets have a restricted gripping range, so you need a chuck if the stock is not a size matched by the collets. Having both is useful.


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 31, 2010)

If you already have ER32 collets, then this little bit of kit might help. Got to the bottom of the page, 5C to ER32 Collet Adaptor. This is the only place you can buy them, designed by our own John Stevenson.

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Collets/5C-Fixtures

Or to fit a chuck up to 100mm

Second one down

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Blank-End-Arbors


Bogs


----------



## ironman (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you guys for the help. I will order my 5C 4 inch 3 Jaw Chuck today. A great day to you all and thanks again. ironman


----------



## deverett (Apr 2, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> If you already have ER32 collets, then this little bit of kit might help. Got to the bottom of the page, 5C to ER32 Collet Adaptor. This is the only place you can buy them, designed by our own John Stevenson.
> 
> http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Collets/5C-Fixtures
> 
> ...



Bogs

You might like to know that Gloster Tooling http://www.glostertooling.co.uk/ also supply the same item (considerably cheaper than Arc). Page 29 in their catalogue.

Dave
the Emerald Isle


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

Dave, 

I had never noticed that. Maybe John S should ask the question, if he has copyright or patent on it.

But I think you are slightly confused, it is nearly £10 more than the Arc Euro one, I know which one I would go for if I didn't already have one.


Bogs


----------



## deverett (Apr 3, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Dave,
> 
> I had never noticed that. Maybe John S should ask the question, if he has copyright or patent on it.
> 
> ...


Bogs

You are quite correct - I am confused. It would help if I looked at the correct price in the Arc catalogue. (underneath instead of above).

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## AR1911 (May 9, 2010)

I guess I'm a bit confused about the ER32 adapter.
It says cannot be used with front-lock closers, only drawbar types.
Mine is the kind with the rubber handwheel on the circumference, and uses the internal threads.
Any reason this one would not work?


----------



## Blogwitch (May 10, 2010)

AR,

No need to worry, yours uses the threads on the back of the collet to pull the collet into the holder, that is what they are on about, you are OK to use one. 

Some specialised 5C systems work like the ER system, and have a nut on the front that push the collet into the holder, the adaptor can not be used with that type.

I hope that clears up your confusion


Bogs


----------

